# Sorry ,not An Outbacker.but?



## vistacruiserguy (Jul 8, 2009)

I hope you all do not mind that I'm a member now,but I have got so much info from all of you that I felt like I had to say Hi, and thanks for all the help. I have a freedomlite 185qb with is just a 21rs .Freedomlite counts only the box. so thats wherr they get he 18.5 .Well thats about it ,I won't bug you anymore, but don't forget that you guys are so much more that outbackers.You are a resorce for all the RV lovers on the web.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bless your heart! I think anyone on here will tell you that all are welcomed here...Outback or not!









Michele


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yanno, being an "Outbacker" is about more than just the kind of camper one has - it's a state of mind. I hope you'll stick around and play (and stop saying *silly* things like "hope you don't mind that I'm a member now" and "I won't bug you anymore")


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome, Welcome, I hope you don't take offence but we refer to people like you as SOB's (some other brand) and you are more than welcome to join in!
As Judi says it's a state of mind that we are all about!


----------



## JEFFNROA (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome,

I to am the owner of a 185qb, technically not an outback but as close as you can get. Lot's of great information here.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome. Check in often.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

NO apologies needed!! our son is a member as well as an SOB. We aren't brand prejudiced here!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME !! Glad you joined in!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

You get back here right now Mr, do you hear me? Now, go to your camper and think about what you just said and when you are ready to come and and play nice and quit using words like "bothering" you WILL join us on a regular basis and be one of us! Sheesh, newbies and SOB'S







.


----------



## vistacruiserguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks All of you, This is my crazy night at work so i only got a sec. ,but you made me feel vary welcome ,can't wait to join in....Oh and thanks for clearing up that SOB thing ,I'v been hearing that from fokes for years,was begining to worry that it might be something bad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

vistacruiserguy said:


> Thanks All of you, This is my crazy night at work so i only got a sec. ,but you made me feel vary welcome ,can't wait to join in....Oh and thanks for clearing up that SOB thing ,I'v been hearing that from fokes for years,was begining to worry that it might be something bad


Glad you joined us...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

WELCOME!!! There are plenty of us SOB's out there!!!

Outbacker's have the right attitude and spirit. The rest is what is connected to your hitch!!!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Well said Nathan.

We are glad to have more SOB's here with us. Join in and add your thoughts often.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers - no apologies needed! Hope to hear more from ya!!


----------

